# Hobie kayaks - they get you chicks!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I was once told that every Hobie kayak sold ends up selling another and those words seem to prove themselves everytime I head out. Each time I launch and land, I'm greeted by genuinely interested onlookers who can't help but satisfy their curiosity with a barrage of questions. The conversation is almost always started out with the words "thats an interesting looking rig you have there" and are soon followed up by "how much does it cost for a set up like that", "where did you get it?", "how fast does it go", "do you catch much fish" etc.

Yesterday's Chelsea trip was a great example. As I was loading my kayak next to my car, two guys pulled up hopped out and started asking all sorts of questions as described above. I recognized both of these guys as celebrities of some kind, but I can't identify them. They were ex-sports stars I think (AFL or ARL), now both working as commentators at a guess. Both their faces and voices were quite familiar. Perhaps one of them can register here and identify himself, as he did write down both the phone number of the Vic Dealer and this website (from stickers on my boat).

When I landed, I was followed by another kayaker who beached himself just to come and have a look and ask the same series of questions. And then as I dragged it up through the beach sand, a lass walked up and offered to help. She to was very interested in what I was doing, and hung around as I unloaded my gear and then helped me get the yak onto the roof of the car.

Now, I'm not really in a state of mind to be chasing women (for several reasons) so I really didn't explore any possibilities they may have been presenting themselves, other than to thank her for her help and gave her a couple of fish for her kindness. But it was a pleasant experience that gives me confidence in the claim that 'Hobie's get you chicks'. They are just such an incredible conversation starter that I'm willing to be a weeks wages that I can prove these words at least once throughout my upcoming coastal kayak fishing expedition.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Know what you mean 5th, about attracting people to the yak set up.
My only problem is it's always blokes.  
Where are all the Fish n Dive babes :?:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: John

Would like to see you test that theory out at Sunnyside 5/11 :shock: :lol:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

5th,

Once your on the road you might welcome that sort of meeting  Maybe its the model. I have the '06 and have had a heap of questions, but no single girls as yet


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Occy,

There's a differnce between "attracting" women with the yak.... and out and out trolling for them as I think you do down at Balmoral. :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Is that a Kayak in your pocket?


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

defintaly no what you mean every time i go out some one stops and checks me yak out (no chicks yet) and asks the same questions, when you take off and start peddling they are dumb founded :shock: one bloke asked me yesterday if it had a motor i said yeah my legs

mik


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSYNjv0AABlfgEASUIWAAoBAFAo/7/6gIACKhqNNEyngT1TJp6mmgxA1TNCbSNDQAAaNMGAVi0N8/X76aZ3nYw7fVZRx6QOORzkr2v1Pw5yDJ72vorkkQ47YoT3d4uIK8YbmYBHMlGdhRfFKaXtFJIEUdwhTx4OFKlwSkwB0FrtjnZJfgxWvMglKsWzkrvcIUIrMQYCncTTkGha5vxdyRThQkCYNjv0=


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Red - If it's not on, it's not on!

(Got to be plastics/rubbers :wink: )


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Just don't high stick occy, you'll be right.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

With my visit to Caloundra and the outing from Mooloolaba, I was very surprised to see people on the beach when I paddled back in. My usual launch spots up on the Capricorn Coast regularly have no or only a few folk on them.

When I landed, heaps of people ended up talking to me - all old ladies and old men. At least I didn't look so frail that they felt they should offer help! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

There's some 125km of Aussie coastline and I intend to stick as close to the entire thing the entire way. If I can't prove my theory in that amount of time and distance, I'll be dipped in shit


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!! :lol:

That's GOLD Paff!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha ah, you idiot paff :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> ...Y-Knot ... said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: John
> ...


Having lived close to Sunnyside Beach for 12 years I might just pass on that one Tony. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, think I'll be passing up the SUnnyside challenge to I think 
Paffoh, you've got too much time on your hands mate... but thank god for that. Hehe...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paff easy to see the middle girl is into plastics :wink:


----------

